# Belarus 562



## gaspumpcity (Mar 17, 2013)

I own a 562 4wheel drive with russan loader. My first post not to savey on typo so bare. I have some hydralic leaks need kits (not sure where to buy) for the control valve under the kick panel Im leaking fluild out of the control valves whick operate bucket and posthole down pressure.Can anyone tell me if I can reseal the valve from the cab or should I remove the valve? Also there are a bunch of 10mm bolts the cover the spools valve is this operation fairly simple anything to watch out for? OIL for the hydralic tank 30 wt is this correct or is there another option?


----------

